# Diamond Resorts Int.---advice to sell/give away?



## QED9772

hi, new to TUG...
bought into Diamond Resorts Int. (retail) back in '06 (was Sunterra at the time).
looking for a Diamond Resorts expert... thinking I want to give away my Diamond membership as we don't use it much and we have another timeshare that we do use. reading through the paperwork this morning, it looks like what I have is a (points based) right to use/trust. paperwork says the deeds/titles are held in a trust.
I don't see much in the paperwork as to how to sell or otherwise give away/transfer ownership. I have been scouring anything on TUG I see relating to Diamond and selling/giving away and am still coming away confused; not sure if what I've found relates to my situation. (I have seen DeniseM's selling post!)

additional background info; 
it is a small amount of points in the DRI "US Collection"
it is fully paid off and paid up.
I fully expect to get nothing for it (hence the idea to just give it away free - if I even can...)

I plan to try to post it in the TUG marketplace -or- I have seen in two posts the mention of "DRI Reconveyance Dept." or "DRI Loss Mitigation Dept." has anyone tried this recently (end of 2010)? the posts I saw regarding this were older - wondering if this is a real option?

any and all help greatly appreciated!


----------



## msutton33

[Please click on the poster's blue user name and send them a private message.  TUG rules prohibit buying/selling/renting etc. in the forums. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## QED9772

sorry, I didn't mean to be posting a *for sale* here... just asking for anyone with Diamond Resorts Int. knowledge as to how I might sell it or give it away for free... i.e. what kind of information I need to know ahead of time, what information is needed to know about the timeshare etc etc

and also asking if anyone has called DRI Reconveyance Dept. to surrender their membership and if anyone knows if DRI is accepting them back at this time (jan 2011).

many of the posts I see for sale (in the marketplace etc) are for fixed week deeded weeks at specific [home] resorts...  seems the DRI TS I have is not that; its a *right to use* so there is no deed or home resort... its in a collection of several resorts held in a trust (from what I can understand from the paperwork). this is why I am asking for advice from other DRI owners who may know more about this and/or have sold/given away their DRI TS recently.


----------



## jeffox

*DRI trust*

I thought transfering the trust was easier then a deeded property and can be done with a minimal fee and some notorized papers versus a closing company with alot of other fees to record the deed. If it was more cost effective i would give my deed away to a trust so when I was done, it would be easier to give away.


----------



## scooter

QED9772 said:


> hi, new to TUG...
> bought into Diamond Resorts Int. (retail) back in '06 (was Sunterra at the time).
> looking for a Diamond Resorts expert... thinking I want to give away my Diamond membership as we don't use it much and we have another timeshare that we do use. reading through the paperwork this morning, it looks like what I have is a (points based) right to use/trust. paperwork says the deeds/titles are held in a trust.
> I don't see much in the paperwork as to how to sell or otherwise give away/transfer ownership. I have been scouring anything on TUG I see relating to Diamond and selling/giving away and am still coming away confused; not sure if what I've found relates to my situation. (I have seen DeniseM's selling post!)
> 
> additional background info;
> it is a small amount of points in the DRI "US Collection"
> it is fully paid off and paid up.
> I fully expect to get nothing for it (hence the idea to just give it away free - if I even can...)
> 
> I plan to try to post it in the TUG marketplace -or- I have seen in two posts the mention of "DRI Reconveyance Dept." or "DRI Loss Mitigation Dept." has anyone tried this recently (end of 2010)? the posts I saw regarding this were older - wondering if this is a real option?
> 
> any and all help greatly appreciated!



Why not just put it up on ebay?


----------



## nightnurse613

Hmm, it seems to me that if you are current DRI would be more than willing to take this back (for a small fee?)  Didn't we have this discussion here, or was it on the DRI Owners FOrum?


----------



## Huntgas

I tried very hard to get rid of my Club Membership.  Finally got DRI to close my membership and my unit (points) reverted back to a deeded week and I was able (finally) to "sell" it for $2 on one of the other sites.
Took a while, but finally got rid of it.  We just no longer used it and I couldn't see paying huge fees to someone to "take the donation" or promise to sell it, and I didn't want to pay any more fees.  
Huge bunch of scams going on out there.
Good luck and my advise is to put in some of the other sites that charge a small fee ($15-25) to place a ad.  Obviously, place the unit for sale here and add it to the bargain basement, but it could take some time.


----------



## DeniseM

There are two places on TUG where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.

TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)

Bargain Deals  - Totally FREE! - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info.  In your post, include the following info.:
-resort name
-unit size
-season owned
-maintenance fee
-current reservations​
To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay 2011 maintenance fees and don't ask for reimbursement.

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple professional transfer for about $100)  I've used this licensed document Prep. company and the owner is a Tugger. - Note, this is my personal recommendation, not as a representative of TUG.

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2011 for the new owner​
Good luck!


----------

